# 須 / 需



## felixwong33

只須/需到便利店，即可換領獎品。

哪個才對？為甚麼? 謝謝


----------



## Jerry Chan

我的理解是，「需」是動詞，指「需要」(to need) ，而不是副詞。(當然有時是名詞，如必需品)
因此必須、毋須、只須等副詞，都應用「須」。
我以前在報館工作，有一份「正字表」就是這樣列的。

你是香港朋友嗎？我們這裡似乎兩個字也司空見慣，應該沒多少人會challenge你。


----------



## felixwong33

Jerry Chan said:


> 我的理解是，「需」是動詞，指「需要」(to need) ，而不是副詞。(當然有時是名詞，如必需品)
> 因此必須、毋須、只須等副詞，都應用「須」。
> 我以前在報館工作，有一份「正字表」就是這樣列的。
> 
> 你是香港朋友嗎？我們這裡似乎兩個字也司空見慣，應該沒多少人會challenge你。


 
沒錯，那照理應該例為"須"，同意嗎？

你是香港朋友嗎？<<< yes


----------



## YangMuye

古代“須”“需”似乎是相通的。
而且這裏沒有涉及“副詞”的用法，都是動詞。

另外我個人覺得，“需”“須”都可以表達具體的“必要條件”，“須”還能表達更抽象的“義務”。


----------



## samanthalee

唸書時，同學們也常搞混著兩個字。為了幫助我們區分，老師當時的解釋是：「須要」或「必須」說的是「人的規定」(a requirement created by human)，而「需要」和「必需」說的是「上天的規定」(a requirement of nature)。
例如：
你必須聽話（「人的規定」，就算不從也死不了）
人必需喝水（「上天的規定」，如果不從就死翹翹）

「人的規定」可以是道德規範、社會標準、生活文化、義務，也可以是別人的要求（例：「必須在這裡簽名」）
「上天的規定」則攸關生存，包括生理需要、心理需要（例：「必需有朋友」）。


----------



## BODYholic

须是指一定的意思. 但问题出在"只须"的"只"上.两者似乎有点不搭.

需是指非得用到的(need).类似一种要求或渴望."只需"大体上应可译成英文的"only need to".

我个人认为,
只需到xx, 即可yy. 
Or ...
如要yy, 须到xx.


----------



## sunnyjay

samanthalee said:


> 唸書時，同學們也常搞混著兩個字。為了幫助我們區分，老師當時的解釋是：「須要」或「必須」說的是「人的規定」(a requirement created by human)，而「需要」和「必需」說的是「上天的規定」(a requirement of nature)。
> 例如：
> 你必須聽話（「人的規定」，就算不從也死不了）
> 人必需喝水（「上天的規定」，如果不從就死翹翹）
> 
> 「人的規定」可以是道德規範、社會標準、生活文化、義務，也可以是別人的要求（例：「必須在這裡簽名」）
> 「上天的規定」則攸關生存，包括生理需要、心理需要（例：「必需有朋友」）。


 
This expain is perfect.


----------



## YangMuye

samanthalee said:


> 唸書時，同學們也常搞混著兩個字。為了幫助我們區分，老師當時的解釋是：「須要」或「必須」說的是「人的規定」(a requirement created by human)，而「需要」和「必需」說的是「上天的規定」(a requirement of nature)。
> 例如：


很有意思，“需”字的本義就是“因爲下雨，所以要等待。”。
不過，“須”“需”兩字同音互訓，(“而”就是“鬚”)，所以“須”本來就和“需”通，“須”寫成“鬚”後，就只當動詞用了。“需”多半也是個形聲字(須音)，後來從本義引伸出助動詞的用法。因爲一开始這幾個字就是同音，所以互通也很正常。

“須”動詞時表達“義務”的語氣，和副詞功能（不過很少用），倒是“需”沒有的。

另外虽然“須”“需”互通，但用字時似乎要考慮習慣。比如動詞我總用“必須”，形容詞我總用“必需”。“必需有朋友”“必須品”在我看來都有點怪。不過我想這都只是習慣問題，字典上“須”“需”都是可以的。


----------



## Jerry Chan

這問題看過很多不同說法, 真可謂人言言殊。
所以我說兩字都司空見慣, 隨便挑一個, 應該沒多少人會challenge你。

p.s. "即可換領獎品" 這說法很港式(我也經常這樣寫), 所以我猜你是香港朋友


----------



## Geysere

bodyholic said:


> 须是指一定的意思. 但问题出在"只须"的"只"上.两者似乎有点不搭.
> 
> 需是指非得用到的(need).类似一种要求或渴望."只需"大体上应可译成英文的"only need to".
> 
> 我个人认为,
> 只需到xx, 即可yy.
> Or ...
> 如要yy, 须到xx.


同意. "只" 和下文的"即可"都暗示换领奖品是件很简单的事,无*须*太多手续. 而"须"一般都用来强调某种义务,用在这里就有点别扭.


----------



## felixwong33

Jerry Chan said:


> 這問題看過很多不同說法, 真可謂人言言殊。
> 所以我說兩字都司空見慣, 隨便挑一個, 應該沒多少人會challenge你。
> 
> p.s. "即可換領獎品" 這說法很港式(我也經常這樣寫), 所以我猜你是香港朋友


 
那你是哪裡的朋友?廣州?


----------



## Jerry Chan

香港報章, 據我所知一律用「只須」
而《國語辭典》也只收錄了「只須」，沒收錄「只需」。
「只須」條：
只要。如：「你只須照著說明書做，就可以把模型拼出來。」

P.S. 我也是香港的，以前做過Marketing同「報紙佬」。你那一句，我一看就知是香港Marketing用語，太熟悉了, 哈哈...


----------



## felixwong33

jerry chan said:


> 香港報章, 據我所知一律用「只須」
> 而《國語辭典》也只收錄了「只須」，沒收錄「只需」。
> 「只須」條：
> 只要。如：「你只須照著說明書做，就可以把模型拼出來。」
> 
> p.s. 我也是香港的，以前做過marketing同「報紙佬」。你那一句，我一看就知是香港marketing用語，太熟悉了, 哈哈...


 

不過我同意上面的朋友說, 只+須這個搭配是有點怪, 原因同上。


----------



## BODYholic

felixwong33 said:


> 不過我同意上面的朋友說, 只+須這個搭配是有點怪, 原因同上。


或许我们可以试着从句子的结构中看出一点端倪。
如把内容给删除，意思大概是只要做某件事就能得到某样东西。若从marketing的观点出发，这句子强调的应该是做某件事情的方便性，而不是相对的强迫性。那么是必须的须，还是需要的需？答案应该呼之欲出了吧。



sunnyjay said:


> This expain is perfect.


The explanation is perfect.

'To expain' 是动词。名词如上。
若要用动词，可"You explained it perfectly.". 切记这时应用过去式。


----------



## Jerry Chan

BODYholic said:


> 或许我们可以试着从句子的结构中看出一点端倪。
> 如把内容给删除，意思大概是只要做某件事就能得到某样东西。若从marketing的观点出发，这句子强调的应该是做某件事情的方便性，而不是相对的强迫性。那么是必须的须，还是需要的需？答案应该呼之欲出了吧。



BODYholic兄你把「需」簡化成需要，「須」簡化成必須，可能未必可靠。
「須」除了解作必須、應當外，正正也有需要的意思。

看看《國語辭典》「須」條 (動3):
需要、需求。唐˙杜甫˙客從詩：「緘之篋笥久，以俟公家須。」

誠如YangMuye所言，「需」「須」相通，用字要視乎習慣。
而習慣上，古往今來，我覺得毋須、便須、不須、何須、終須等配搭，都要比用「需」配搭多。起碼字典上的證據是這樣。


----------



## Jerry Chan

當然──須=必須；需=需要──這種分辨法也是現代的趨勢，而追隨大勢可能對我們更有利。
我覺得幾百(甚至幾十)年前，應該是人人寫「只須」的，但幾十年後，可能只有人寫「只需」。


----------



## xiaolijie

I came across both 需 and 须 in similar sentences with similar meanings, so I wonder if they are interchangeable in these sentences, or whether one of them is a typo, since they're both pronounced /xū/:

*需*一两个月方能治愈
*须*三年方可完工

Thanks,


----------



## BODYholic

The subject was discussed quite extensively in this thread.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1800477&highlight=需


----------



## xiaolijie

Thanks BODYholic! So it is just one of those 常见的问题啦！


----------



## swim4life

We Chinese people do get confused 需 and 须 in 必需and 必须. But in your sample sentences, we can easily tell the difference---须is not correct in the second sentence. 

*必需*：表示一定得有，不可缺少。例如：空气和水是每个人所必需的
*必须*：加强命令语气，表示一定要去做某事。例如：你必须一个人去处理这件事

Hope it helps.


----------



## xiaolijie

> But in your sample sentences, we can easily tell the difference---须is not correct in the second sentence.


Thank you, and I completely agree with you. I thought it should be *需(要)*, but as a learner, 我*必须*跟你们确认一下.

Cheers,


----------



## glab

I think there is a simpler way to distinguish the use of需 and 须, though it may not be acccurate all the time. 
Usually the former is followed by a nominal structure, while the latter a verbal structure.


----------

